# Black Sea increasingly becomes strategic area



## ekrem (Feb 3, 2011)

*Shatsky Ridge Exploration zone*
Russia, ExxonMobil seal $1bn Black Sea oil deal
Russia, ExxonMobil seal $1bn Black Sea oil deal | EurActiv

The deal with Exxon is for an area of 8.600 km² (Shatsky Ridge).
Rosneft (State Oil Company) says, that there are proven reserves of 860 million tons in this exploration area.


*Tuapse stretch Exploration zone*
In another exploration area of Russia's Black Sea (Tuapse stretch) there is 4.32 billion barrels of Oil.
Russia, ExxonMobil seal $1bn Black Sea oil deal | EurActiv


*Val Shatskogo Exploration zone*
Here, Rosneft is partnering with Chevron.
Russian Energy Minister says, that possible investments in this exploration area amount to 32 Billion $.



> (...) If the partnership is successful, further investment could exceed one trillion rubles (32 billion dollars) (...)


AFP: Rosneft, Chevron to explore Black Sea for oil

____________________________________________
Unfortunately, I can't find maps that give clear indications of the exploration areas. I can't say, if above 3 mentioned exploration areas fill all of Russia's share of the Black Sea. 

Maps like these:






The above map shows Turkey's share of Black Sea.
Just like in case of Russia, Chevron and Exxon are also involved in exploration in Turkey's share of Black Sea.
It's real 'big players' entering Black Sea and investing.

The Oil rig 'Leiv Eriksson' is already drilling in Turkish Black Sea.
It is one of the largest ultra-deepwater rigs.
http://www.ocean-rig.com/stream_file.asp?iEntityId=335

For 1.5 Billion $ we have ordered another rig to be constructed.
Turkey's new oil rig to arrive in 2011 - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review


I don't know how much $ the 3 big International Oil companies have already invested, but Turkish Petroleum has *already invested 4 Billion $* in the Black Sea.
TPAO's investments in Black Sea reach $4 billion - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review

In the next 3 years, Turkish Petroleum will invest *another 4 Billion $ *in Black Sea.
http://www.todayszaman.com/news-222...-billion-over-3-years-in-oil-exploration.html


We estimate, that there is 10 billion barrels oil and 3 trillion cubic meters gas in Turkish Black Sea.
TPAO's investments in Black Sea reach $4 billion - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review

We aim to be energy-independent by 2023.
TPAO aims to end Turkish dependence on foreign energy - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review


----------



## ekrem (Feb 3, 2011)

The next tender we will invite International companies will be in Mediteranean.
It is the Antalya Exploration zone marked green.
Turkish Petroleum has already layed the pipeline network, and has 10.000 km 2D and 1.000 km2 3D seismic data of this area.

Estimates range to *15 Trillion cubic feet of gas*.

http://www.tpao.gov.tr/v1.4/condocs/2011/EMEDAntalya.pdf


----------



## ekrem (Feb 3, 2011)

3.2 Billion $ we will invest into Iraq Oil fields.
Turkey primes $3.2bn Iraq spend - Upstream Online


----------



## ekrem (Feb 3, 2011)

ekrem said:


> 3.2 Billion $ we will invest into Iraq Oil fields.
> Turkey primes $3.2bn Iraq spend - Upstream Online


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 3, 2011)

Amazing!   If there is oil it becomes strategic.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 3, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Amazing!   If there is oil it becomes strategic.



It is already.
Russia has surpassed S.Arabia as world's biggest oil producer.
Most of Russia's oil is being shipped from the Black Sea city of Novorijsisk.

There flows 3 times more oil through Bosphorus then the Suez Canal.
A Brief Tour Of The 7 Oil Chokepoints That Are Crucial To The World Economy


----------



## ekrem (Feb 3, 2011)

Also 15,000 more vessels then the Suez Canal according to that Link.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## uscitizen (Feb 3, 2011)

And of course according to some oil and such has had nothing to do with our involvement in Afganistan


----------



## westwall (Feb 4, 2011)

The Black Sea has been extremely strategic since the age of Justinian, if not before.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)

*Montreux Convention*
The Convention gives *Turkey full control* over the Straits and guarantees the free passage of civilian vessels in peacetime. It severely r*estricts the passage of non-Turkish military *vessels and prohibits some types of warships, such as aircraft carriers, from passing through the Straits.
Montreux Convention Regarding the Regime of the Turkish Straits - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> And of course according to some oil and such has had nothing to do with our involvement in Afganistan


um, what part of any of those maps show Afghanistan?


----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)

westwall said:


> The Black Sea has been extremely strategic since the age of Justinian, if not before.



Neolithic settlements.
At these places were build the 1st Temples and Monuments.

Çatalhöyük - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Göbekli Tepe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Neval? Çori - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Free Article for Non-Members | STRATFOR



> Turkey occupies on some of the most valuable real estate in the world. The Anatolian plateau is high and easily defensible, and as a peninsula it also supports a thriving maritime culture. Both are excellent assets for growing a successful state. But Turkeys most important feature is its critical location. It sits astride the land routes connecting Europe, the former Soviet Union and the Middle East  not to mention the straits connecting the Black Sea and the Mediterranean. It is the only country in the world that is positioned to project influence readily into all of these regions.
> 
> A deeper look reveals that the territory that comprises modern-day Turkey has been at or near the center of the human story for thousands of years. It was the home of the Hittite empire some 3,300 years ago, and afterward its Aegean coast was part of Classical Greece. Not only was Anatolia a key component of the Roman Empire, but Byzantium  based in what is now Istanbul  was Romes immediate political, cultural, religious and economic successor. That entity in turn was succeeded by the Ottomans, who crafted what was at the time the worlds greatest empire(...)
> For about half of the past two millennia, Anatolia has commanded the worlds most powerful economic and military forces.
> ...


----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)

In 21st century, it will host NATO's radar systems of the missile shield.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)

> Turkey and Iran are different. Their core lands are mountainous regions  the Anatolian Peninsula for Asia Minor and the Zagros Mountains of Persia. Even though the Turks are not original descendants of their their Anatolian power base, they were able to secure their central lands when they swept in as conquerors a millennium ago and have since destroyed or assimilated most of the natives. The Persians ruled through a dizzyingly complex system of interconnected elites that succeeded in instilling a common Persian culture that extended somewhat beyond mere ethnicity, all while keeping the base of power in the Persians hands.
> 
> But that is where the similarities end. As these two states both return to prominence, it is almost inevitable that Turkey that will fare better than Iran, simply because the Turks enjoy the advantage of geography. Anatolia is a plateau surrounded by water on three sides and enjoys the blessing of the Golden Horn, which transforms the well-positioned city of Istanbul into one of the worlds best  and certainly most strategically located  ports. Turkey straddles Europe and Asia, the Balkans and the Islamic world, the former Soviet Union and the Mediterranean Basin. The result is a culture not only incredibly aware of international events, but one steeped in trade whether via its land connections or by virtue of being a peninsula  maritime trade. Unsurprisingly, for a good chunk of the past 2,000 years, Anatolia  whether under the Greeks, the Romans, the Byzantines or most recently under the Turks themselves  has been at or near the center of human development.
> 
> ...



Free Article for Non-Members | STRATFOR


----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)

The only thing that misses is:
Oil and Gas within the territory of post-1923 Turkey, and a much much bigger population base.

Despite this shortcoming, we made the economy the biggest and fastest growing of this area. 
As good as it gets with 4 military coups, being a lackey of USA during Cold-War, being belligerent a long time with our neighbours, and that we couldn't trade with them due to sanctions (Iraq), and our neighbours being economical failed states.

Now, the chances are very good, that we will also have Oil and Gas and become energy independent.

A big chunk of this money we will probably still 'lose', as Turkish Petroleum says, we will become energy-dependent in 2023.

Unfortunately, the defeat in WW1 has left us without Oil fields unlike our neighbours.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)

Queen






The 2 faces


----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)

2 faces


----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ekrem (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2011)

Ekrem, i understand you love and are proud of your country
but i dont understand how these last few posts are relevant to your OP


----------



## mdn2000 (Feb 4, 2011)

The Oil factor in Kosovo



> On February 17, Kosovo broke away from Serbia and declared its independence. Not surprisingly it was instantly recognized as a state by the U.S., Germany, Britain and France. With 4203 square miles area, Kosovo may be a tiny territory but in the great game of oil politics it holds great importance which is in inverse proportion to its size.
> 
> Kosovo does not have oil but its location is strategic as the trans-Balkan pipeline - known as AMBO pipeline after its builder and operator the US-registered Albanian Macedonian Bulgarian Oil Corporation - will pass through it.
> 
> The pipeline will pump Caspian oil from the Bulgarian port of Burgas via Macedonia to the Albanian port of Vlora, for transport to European countries and the United States. Specifically, the 1.1 billion dollar AMBO pipeline will permit oil companies operating in the Caspian Sea to ship their oil to Rotterdam and the East Coast of the USA at substantially less cost than they are experiencing today





> The pipeline itself, the agency says, has also been formally supported "since 1994". The first feasibility study, backed by the US, was conducted in 1996.
> 
> In November 1998, Bill Richardson, the then US energy secretary, spelt out his policy on the extraction and transport of Caspian oil. "This is about America's energy security," he explained. "It's also about preventing strategic inroads by those who don't share our values. We're trying to move these newly independent countries toward the west.
> 
> "We would like to see them reliant on western commercial and political interests rather than going another way. We've made a substantial political investment in the Caspian, and it's very important to us that both the pipeline map and the politics come out right."



I am willing to bet that Bill Clinton had a deal with Albania before the Kosovo war, Kosovo for oil, the payoff, millions of dollars in speaking fees.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 5, 2011)

ekrem said:


> In 21st century, it will host NATO's radar systems of the missile shield.



One of the conditions in Lisbon meeting of NATO to place the radars in Turkey was that NATO's Izmir Air-Command will control the missile shield.
It's not decided yet.

The missile shields software key component will be developed in Turkey.



> A Turkish partnership between Siemens Turkiye, the German electronic giant's Turkish subsidiary, and local software concern company STM will develop and implement NATO's strategic Air Command and Control Information (AirC2I) System(...)
> The AirC2I System, NATO's first network-enabled capability by design, will equip operational users to face new security challenges to NATO. Experts say the system will set a benchmark for future NATO Bi-Strategic Command Automated Information Systems Functional Services, be a key component of NATO's Active Layered Theater Ballistic Missile Defense system's initial operating capability, and provide a possible foundation for missile defense.


Siemens, STM to Develop NATO AirC2I System - Defense News

In Turkish news they say, that Siemens Germany and Siemens Belgium will also be involved. 

Maybe an indication, that the missile shield will be controlled from NATO Izmir base?


----------



## Ropey (Feb 5, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Ekrem, i understand you love and are proud of your country
> but i dont understand how these last few posts are relevant to your OP



Obsession DiveCon...


----------



## syrenn (Feb 5, 2011)

Ropey said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ekrem, i understand you love and are proud of your country
> ...




Jihad on the brain.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## DiveCon (Feb 5, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


naw, Ekrem doesnt have that
from his other posts he seems to also be proud that Turkey has a secular government


----------



## ekrem (Feb 5, 2011)

Ropey said:


>



The language is Albanian.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 5, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Jihad on the brain.



Battle of Kosovo
Battle of Kosovo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At those times there were no bombs (burning or exploding bodies). 
Classical weapons which let bodies bleed.


Stellarium Software


----------



## Ropey (Feb 5, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes. Turkey's friends who were complicit in...


----------

